# 2014 Machinery Purchases



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Belt tightening? 40% say no new machinery purchases for them.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers_not_shopping_for_machinery_NAA_Sara_Schafer/


----------



## aarondeere (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I guess I'm part of the minority. I ended up changing things a bit and traded in one tractor, a sp discbine, and a rake for a new tractor and rake.....this was for the end of 2013. This yr we'll be adding mounted mowers to the tractor and plan to purchase those sometime the first of this spring.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We bought a new MF/Hesston inline square baler after season was over, took delivery in mid Nov. Looking at some rake options, going to watch a rotary in field, have never been up close to one in operation, will look closely at them at Southern Farm Show in Raleigh NC in early February. Most here seem to high regard for them and most seem to like the Krone, will for sure add some storage space done bought most of the materials waiting on a little dry weather.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

aarondeere said:


> Well I guess I'm part of the minority. I ended up changing things a bit and traded in one tractor, a sp discbine, and a rake for a new tractor and rake.....this was for the end of 2013. This yr we'll be adding mounted mowers to the tractor and plan to purchase those sometime the first of this spring.


WILL the mounted mowers have conditioning rolls or flails or just cutterbar


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Kicking around the idea of buying a 3x3 baler maybe new maybe used maybe not at all


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Thinking of a skid loader at the end of the year.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have got to buy something to help me get up square hay, I have narrowed it down to either a self propelled bale wagon or a bale bandit. I also have to buy a new sprayer.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Here's a good example of how statistics can be twisted to support the desired argument. The point of the article is that machinery purchases will be down in 2014. However, first line states that 40% of farmers don't plan any machinery purchases. Therefore 60% of farmers do plan to purchase machinery.

That $25,000 limit on Section 179 deductions may impact me as I've been thinking of getting a medium duty truck to deliver hay. The wife will turn 59½ this summer so we could pull the $$ out of her IRA with no penalty or tax liability. Will have to wait & see if the limit gets increased.

Will also be getting a small (low $$) sprayer .

Gary


----------



## aarondeere (Dec 24, 2013)

endrow said:


> WILL the mounted mowers have conditioning rolls or flails or just cutterbar


The mowers are pottinger with a cutting width of 33' and do have rubber rolls.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Need a new Tedder..........


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I plan on purchasing a self propelled windrower and I'm sure ill pick up a few other things but nothing major, actually going to pick up a tripple set of John Deere 8300 Drills Sunday.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing new here unless I can find a ripe money tree ready for pickin! Want a big square baler but likely won't be this year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I have got to buy something to help me get up square hay, I have narrowed it down to either a self propelled bale wagon or a bale bandit. I also have to buy a new sprayer.


Might want to look long at the bandit as sp bale wagons are not real fond of the hills in this part of the world. There is a good reason you don't see many balewagons in the hills....definitely perform best in flatland.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Might want to look long at the bandit as sp bale wagons are not real fond of the hills in this part of the world. There is a good reason you don't see many balewagons in the hills....definitely perform best in flatland.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Didn't realize that....I see a few pull type bale wagons but never a self propelled. Pull type is no good for me because of the road travel between my fields and the barn. Self propelled seemed like it would work great for me....as soon as I quit baling jump on it and drive around to pick the hay up, then run up the road and dump in the barn and back to the field. Going to have too rethink this....I had pretty well decided that a 1069 bale wagon would be the way I would go.

What makes them not work well on the hills?

The big downsides of the bale bandit for me is I'm going to have to buy a tractor with enough hydraulic flow, and I don't have a loader tractor either to get the bundles off the field, and the model 200 is the one I would have to get as the model 100 requires a bit longer of a bale than what my market will accept....the problem is I have not seen a model 200 for sale used.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Kicking around the idea of buying a 3x3 baler maybe new maybe used maybe not at all


Me, too. 
How much do the 3x3 bales weigh and can they be marketed to horse people as easily as round bales? (Round bales aren't easy, but getting easier every year around my area).


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Me, too.
> How much do the 3x3 bales weigh and can they be marketed to horse people as easily as round bales? (Round bales aren't easy, but getting easier every year around my area).


Should be around 800lbs. Never tried round bales, but as easy as small squares in my area for me.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Me, too.
> How much do the 3x3 bales weigh and can they be marketed to horse people as easily as round bales? (Round bales aren't easy, but getting easier every year around my area).


3xs's are a hard sell to horse folks. The biggest issue is moving them, rounds for the horse folks seemes to be picking up steam. Particularly because they can easly be rolled into a pasture.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah rounds are becoming more mainstream, but 3x3' are so easy to stack & ship!


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

any suggestions on which tedder to be looking at before 1st cutting?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Fireman355 said:


> any suggestions on which tedder to be looking at before 1st cutting?


Krone, kuhn, fanex.....frontier, sitrex....the later two being lighter duty


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Fireman355 said:


> any suggestions on which tedder to be looking at before 1st cutting?


 Go with the Krone. It is the best and heaviest built tedder on the market. It also has a border tedding feature that allows you to pull the the hay around the edge of the field in so the hay is not right up to the edge of the woods where it won't dry good or up next to a fence where it is harder to rake.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> Didn't realize that....I see a few pull type bale wagons but never a self propelled. Pull type is no good for me because of the road travel between my fields and the barn. Self propelled seemed like it would work great for me....as soon as I quit baling jump on it and drive around to pick the hay up, then run up the road and dump in the barn and back to the field. Going to have too rethink this....I had pretty well decided that a 1069 bale wagon would be the way I would go.
> What makes them not work well on the hills?
> The big downsides of the bale bandit for me is I'm going to have to buy a tractor with enough hydraulic flow, and I don't have a loader tractor either to get the bundles off the field, and the model 200 is the one I would have to get as the model 100 requires a bit longer of a bale than what my market will accept....the problem is I have not seen a model 200 for sale used.


 The 1069 will work on hills, but it will be more difficult. I ran a pulltype in hills and some problems were- bales rolling flat before stacker gets to them, bales sliding out of place on 2nd table before and as it is being raised and the whole set falling forward from 3rd table when stopping while going downhill. The self propelled are a little funny about traction too. Don't listen to any of us on the internet because one mans mountain is another mans molehill, it's all relative. Find someone who is doing it with what you want to buy and stand on their field and judge the topography Greg Overcash used to run one in west NC. And completely discount any advice from someone making 16x18 bales if you intend on 14x, different ballgame entirely and would work much better.

As to the bandit and bale length, I can make any bale that will work in a 200 work in my 100. Straps are still 25" apart and bale chamber is the same.

They also have just developed a open center kit that can be applied to 100 &200 machines that will allow 15 gpm operation. I know, where was that 10 years ago.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I got some good news from the tax man. A fairly large return. So now im looking for either a kuhn aaccumulator or a pt nh stack wagon. Cant decide which to go with. Hay is 3 to 5 miles from home. I can only stack in the barn by hand so its just to get it off the field to the elevator. Any suggestions?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> I got some good news from the tax man. A fairly large return. So now im looking for either a kuhn aaccumulator or a pt nh stack wagon. Cant decide which to go with. Hay is 3 to 5 miles from home. I can only stack in the barn by hand so its just to get it off the field to the elevator. Any suggestions?


Do you have one operator or two?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

It depends. Im home full time and dad works shift work so it all depends on his schedule. I found a 1033 for $3900 an hour away. No used kuhns around that I can find.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> The 1069 will work on hills, but it will be more difficult. I ran a pulltype in hills and some problems were- bales rolling flat before stacker gets to them, bales sliding out of place on 2nd table before and as it is being raised and the whole set falling forward from 3rd table when stopping while going downhill. The self propelled are a little funny about traction too. Don't listen to any of us on the internet because one mans mountain is another mans molehill, it's all relative. Find someone who is doing it with what you want to buy and stand on their field and judge the topography Greg Overcash used to run one in west NC. And completely discount any advice from someone making 16x18 bales if you intend on 14x, different ballgame entirely and would work much better.
> As to the bandit and bale length, I can make any bale that will work in a 200 work in my 100. Straps are still 25" apart and bale chamber is the same.
> They also have just developed a open center kit that can be applied to 100 &200 machines that will allow 15 gpm operation. I know, where was that 10 years ago.


 I have some places that are so steep when baling across the hill the bales will actually roll downhill a time or two.....those places I know a bale wagon won't work and I figure the only way to get the hay off is how we have been doing it, stacking on a trailer pulled by a tractor as it is too steep to get a truck on it in places. 
I have some other places that have pretty steep hills but I am able to go up and down those instead of across because of the way the fields lay. Most of my fields are just rolling hills though. All my bales are 14x18.... I never thought about the bales rolling flat before the stacker picks them up....I can see how that would be an issue.

I did not realize that you could use the shorter bales in the model 100....I was just going by what the literature on their website said that the model 200 would accept smaller bales with a bale size of 35 inches and up. My hay is generally around 38 inches with a few that are shorter.

I also wasn't aware of the open center kit, I did not see it listed on their website and they didn't tell me about it when I talked to them at the Sunbelt Expo. They said I would have to buy a newer tractor with the 20 gpm minimum flow.

If I can use one of my existing tractors and the model 100 will accept my bale length that may make the bale bandit a more attractive option.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> It depends. Im home full time and dad works shift work so it all depends on his schedule. I found a 1033 for $3900 an hour away. No used kuhns around that I can find.


Personally, I'd go stack wagon in that case. I'd hate to have a bunch of accumulated bales to gather by myself. It's kind if hard to run the loader and the trailer at the same time.


----------



## expensive hobby (Feb 16, 2010)

Ontario,i have a 1067 nh balwagon holds 160, same size and capacity of sp wagons,6500$ south of hamilton


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.agdealer.com/list/view_image.cfm?ID=524634&SearchID=74073545&startrow=1&Act=EQUIPVIEW&listpage=index.cfm
This is the one I saw. Do you have pictures of yours expensive hobby. Is it in good condition and work good. I would be interested. Is price firm? Thanks


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Bale length- Ideal length for me is 37", this will allow some variations in size to still work well. If every bale was exactly 35 that would be fine but in my world there are some differences when you push the baler. Stackability suffers as the length drops especially if you start going 3 or 4 bundles high.

The hydraulic deal is a very recent development, like I found out on Friday. I don't
believe the kit is available yet but testing is done.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

expensive hobby said:


> Ontario,i have a 1067 nh balwagon holds 160, same size and capacity of sp wagons,6500$ south of hamilton


Are you sure its not a 1063? I searched internet for 1067 and couldnt find anything on them.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

Im looking to trade off my Vermeer wr22 8 wheel hay rake,havent desided on what yet. Also looking to pick up a 3 bale hay trailer and a cuber. If price is right trade the 7040 on something alittle bigger,that may wait until next year. Last trade the 12ft mower for new 15ft batwing. Im sure will run across something else,that need/wont,just need cattle prices to stay up like they are. I have increased my herd by 25% and hope to be doubled by next year. Most important need the rain this hay season...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Are you sure its not a 1063? I searched internet for 1067 and couldnt find anything on them.


Purty sure he's sure Ontario........thnk maybe HIS is not on the www...


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Cline - you said that you can go up and down the hills - that is much preferred, rather than going along them, as the trouble that balewagons give you on hills is that gravity needs to move the bales along, and on a sidehill the bales like to move sideways, instead of rearward.

Rodney


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Bale length- Ideal length for me is 37", this will allow some variations in size to still work well. If every bale was exactly 35 that would be fine but in my world there are some differences when you push the baler. Stackability suffers as the length drops especially if you start going 3 or 4 bundles high.
> The hydraulic deal is a very recent development, like I found out on Friday. I don't
> believe the kit is available yet but testing is done.


 It sounds like our bale length close to the same so that shouldn't be an issue then.....your bale bandit is a model 100 isn't it? 
Do you know when the open center kit is going to be available? If they need to do some more testing send them my way....I'll be more than happy to give it a trial run.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Rodney R said:


> Cline - you said that you can go up and down the hills - that is much preferred, rather than going along them, as the trouble that balewagons give you on hills is that gravity needs to move the bales along, and on a sidehill the bales like to move sideways, instead of rearward.
> 
> Rodney


 Yes, on two particular fields that have a steep incline the way the fields lay you have to work up and down the hill. Does the bale wagon work okay going downhill? My other fields do not have any super steep places but they are quite rolling with the hills sloping in more than one direction so you can't just go up and down.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, model100. Testing is done and it sounded like it will be available this season.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I have some places that are so steep when baling across the hill the bales will actually roll downhill a time or two.....those places I know a bale wagon won't work and I figure the only way to get the hay off is how we have been doing it, stacking on a trailer pulled by a tractor as it is too steep to get a truck on it in places.
> I have some other places that have pretty steep hills but I am able to go up and down those instead of across because of the way the fields lay. Most of my fields are just rolling hills though. All my bales are 14x18.... I never thought about the bales rolling flat before the stacker picks them up....I can see how that would be an issue.
> 
> I did not realize that you could use the shorter bales in the model 100....I was just going by what the literature on their website said that the model 200 would accept smaller bales with a bale size of 35 inches and up. My hay is generally around 38 inches with a few that are shorter.
> ...


If you've got hills that steep, i'd watch it with a bandit. Don't know what your baler weighs, but mine gets pushed around quite easily on a down hill, and doesn't look all that stable watching it following along on a steep side-hill. Have heard of guys down south running dual wheels, which is nice, but it's still gonna push a small baler around.

If SVFHAY would get going with his invention of brakes for these model 100's. Don't understand what's taking him so long. We ain't all gonna live forever.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking at a Krone Tuesday, and then a Kuhn on Friday. anyone know anything about a Fella?


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fireman355 said:


> Looking at a Krone Tuesday, and then a Kuhn on Friday. anyone know anything about a Fella?


Fella and Massey the same, right? 6 arms/rotor don't cut the mustard. I like 7.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't plan on or need to buy any equipment in 2014. If I was most likely I'd trade our 16 row planter off on a newer one that folds down narrower for road transport. Still not sold on the central fills.

We added three grain bins last fall so we can roll even more into next year if required to keep the tax man at bay.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Fireman355 said:


> Looking at a Krone Tuesday, and then a Kuhn on Friday. anyone know anything about a Fella?


Fella makes good equipment, forgot about them, place them in front of frontier and sitrex....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

6125 said:


> If you've got hills that steep, i'd watch it with a bandit. Don't know what your baler weighs, but mine gets pushed around quite easily on a down hill, and doesn't look all that stable watching it following along on a steep side-hill. Have heard of guys down south running dual wheels, which is nice, but it's still gonna push a small baler around.
> 
> If SVFHAY would get going with his invention of brakes for these model 100's. Don't understand what's taking him so long. We ain't all gonna live forever.


 Yeah the steepest place I have I would be afraid to take a bandit on for fear that it might roll over going across the hillside....to tell the truth I shouldn't even make hay on the place but I need every bit of ground I can get so this particular field I will just have to continue picking up by hand. 
My baler is a NH 5070 hayliner and it weighs in at 3,940 pounds so it's not a light weight baler....I worry more about the tractor getting pushed around with all that weight.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

This is part of my steepest field....the picture doesn't really show it very good but notice how much higher the little shed at the top is.





















This is one of the rolling fields.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> If you've got hills that steep, i'd watch it with a bandit. Don't know what your baler weighs, but mine gets pushed around quite easily on a down hill, and doesn't look all that stable watching it following along on a steep side-hill. Have heard of guys down south running dual wheels, which is nice, but it's still gonna push a small baler around.
> 
> If SVFHAY would get going with his invention of brakes for these model 100's. Don't understand what's taking him so long. We ain't all gonna live forever.


Well I can't put it off much longer. I am either going with a trailer and electric brakes or a larger axle tube to take bigger spindle. I Broke 3 spindles last season. Gotta get it done this winter.

Cline,the pictures look steep enough you could get yourself in trouble with either system , I think I would start on level fields and work my way up until the pucker factor gets too high


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> Well I can't put it off much longer. I am either going with a trailer and electric brakes or a larger axle tube to take bigger spindle. I Broke 3 spindles last season. Gotta get it done this winter.
> 
> Cline,the pictures look steep enough you could get yourself in trouble with either system , I think I would start on level fields and work my way up until the pucker factor gets too high


Yowser I didn't know you had spindle issues. 3 spindles in one year is probably almost unheard of.

Think of all the money you'll make on your new spindle update patten, with brakes to boot.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yup, usually bust one a year on the elevator side. Got 3 this year, once on the other side. This was also the first year with a tractor with a suspended cab. Maybe a little too comfortable in the bumps?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Fireman355 said:


> Looking at a Krone Tuesday, and then a Kuhn on Friday. anyone know anything about a Fella?


Be sure to look at the 5202 Kuhn. It is heavier than the 502 and not a lot higher. Most Kuhn dealers used to only stock the 502 but I am beginning to see some of the 5202's around now..


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> This is part of my steepest field....the picture doesn't really show it very good but notice how much higher the little shed at the top is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look so bad but one of your fields looks just like one of mine and when I have 150 bales in the wagon and the kicker hits, I am really glad for 18-38s. Would love to have some of those flat fields that people have shown pics of in HT-you know the ones that are 3,000 feet long and 400' wide-a gps baler dream


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> This is part of my steepest field....the picture doesn't really show it very good but notice how much higher the little shed at the top is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how easy is it to get the hay to dry on those thin strips??

Depending on what a person farms but I have some land with small rolling hills like the pictures and I consider those fields flat ground compared to the one field.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

hog987 said:


> So how easy is it to get the hay to dry on those thin strips??
> Depending on what a person farms but I have some land with small rolling hills like the pictures and I consider those fields flat ground compared to the one field.


 It doesn't dry very well....in good drying weather it takes at least a day longer. I wish I had a dozer to push that windrow of trees down and open it up to the rest of the 12 acre field.

Those pictures really doesn't show the steepness very good....to give a idea part of the field in the first picture has a spot that if the fuel tank isn't full on the JD 3020 the front end starts getting uncomfortably light. The first time I worked that field I tried to go across the hill and the tractor was actually sliding downhill....not a good feeling. The last picture the field is flat compared to the other one.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Cline they invented a thing a few years back called a chainsaw lol jk


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> It doesn't dry very well....in good drying weather it takes at least a day longer. I wish I had a dozer to push that windrow of trees down and open it up to the rest of the 12 acre field.
> 
> Those pictures really doesn't show the steepness very good....to give a idea part of the field in the first picture has a spot that if the fuel tank isn't full on the JD 3020 the front end starts getting uncomfortably light. The first time I worked that field I tried to go across the hill and the tractor was actually sliding downhill....not a good feeling. The last picture the field is flat compared to the other one.


Will the good thing is that most ag tractors if you go slow enough will slide down the hill before rolling. Also if the front end comes off the ground that what the wheel breaks are for.( grandpa turned his drawbar the other way around to raise the front of tractor off ground on purpose. This way all the weight was on the rear tires so he would have the traction to go up the hills with out spinning out) I have used an international 806 to move round bales on some of my hills. Always lifts the front tires right off the ground 3-5 inches. We have hills that will lift the tires a bit more but can't go up them with a load of bales cause the bales slide right off the back of picker.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

We went ahead and ordered a new field cultivator, a new drill, and a new Tedder. Now we just need some snow


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Need to replace my steel grain trailer with a new to me aluminum one by fall. Road salt and steel doesn't mix and going to have to start sacking corn to keep it in the trailer. Plus steel one only holds 1000 bu. and legally scales about 900. Want to legally get close to 1000 and haul 1100.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Cline,

Sorry to keep you waiting. the balewagon will work OK going down hill, but I'm concerned about going back up the hill. They don't get very good traction, and are really heavy on the front when unloaded.

Rodney


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Getting a round baler and much needed stub guards for my 1465, unless I win the lottery and can afford a discbine! 
Dreaming for a 6 basket Tedder from Krone, but gona have to wait for x-mass for that


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

cdhayman said:


> We went ahead and ordered a new field cultivator, a new drill, and a new Tedder. Now we just need some snow


Details, we need details ;-) What models and makes?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I need to find a 520 or 521 loader for my 5500, found one out in MI but the sales guy doesn't seem to understand how get part numbers off the mounting brackets. Anyone near Godfrey equipment in MI?

Toying with trading my old 606 on a rotary rake. Always on the lookout for more kicker racks. But really next year's farm investment is running more sugaring lines in our new woods.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

New jd 455 drill, jd 2210 cultivator, not sure what model the Tedder is, it's a krone 3 pt 6 rotor I believe


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

cornshucker said:


> We bought a new MF/Hesston inline square baler after season was over, took delivery in mid Nov. Looking at some rake options, going to watch a rotary in field, have never been up close to one in operation, will look closely at them at Southern Farm Show in Raleigh NC in early February. Most here seem to high regard for them and most seem to like the Krone, will for sure add some storage space done bought most of the materials waiting on a little dry weather.


As a fellow NC hay grower, you will never regret a rotary rake. We bought a Kuhn GA6002 Twin Rotor two years ago and haven't looked back. Not sure how many acres you do but one rotor or two they beat the heck out of an old bar rake.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on a used Rowse 16 wheel rake. 4 years older than the Vermeer it will replace, but better suited for my current needs.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam looking at up grading to a bigger tractor and I should replace my old seed drill with something better. More crop to put in and that old girl is just bout worn out.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was just on the Kuhn website and I noticed they have a coupon deal on their mowers. It says make your best deal with your dealer and then bring out the coupon. It's $500 to $2000 off depending on the model. Wife and son are getting even more serious about a new FC 243 TG now. They already have a price from 3 dealers. I'm just wondering if the discount will go down when this program starts Feb. 1.

Coupon Link

http://www.kuhnnorthamerica.com/us/coupons-mow-n-save-program.html


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm putting all machinery purchases on hold for the time being.I just don't know whats going to happen in farming the next few yrs.After updateing some eq the last frw yrs I realy don't NEED to buy anything.There are a few things I would like to update but with corn going fron $7 to $4 I took a heck of a pay cut. 

I went threw the 80's and swore I'd be prepared for the next time it hit.And this sure feels like the beginning of the 80's if you ask me.I hope not,I don't want to go threw that again ever.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I went threw the 80's and swore I'd be prepared for the next time it hit.And this sure feels like the beginning of the 80's if you ask me.I hope not,I don't want to go threw that again ever.


Alot of similarities....I might make some smaller purchases(Trimble), but I will avoid long term items.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

LOOKED at new 3x3 balers this week. One was a packer cutter model with a high end applicator. 92k the salesman said it was a heck of a deal mark down big time . We need one but we are still thinking


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What I remember most about the 80's. Is the 1983 drought


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> LOOKED at new 3x3 balers this week. One was a packer cutter model with a high end applicator. 92k the salesman said it was a heck of a deal mark down big time . We need one but we are still thinking


What brand were you looking at? Did it have an accumulator? $92k actually seems like fairly good deal.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was looking at the New Holland 330. Had no accumulator just a roller chute. Single axle with packer cutter and harvest Tec automatic applicator .


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I was looking at the New Holland 330. Had no accumulator just a roller chute. Single axle with packer cutter and harvest Tec automatic applicator .


According the the NH website list price is $124k. So I guess $95 is pretty good off of list. Never mind the applicator. My advice is look into a bale weigh system (New Holland says they have one). I have one on my Hesston and it's great.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

MF/ HESSTON big balers are similar in price to NH should look at them got good dealer support on both. We want a packer cutter do not want a roto cutter


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> MF/ HESSTON big balers are similar in price to NH should look at them got good dealer support on both. We want a packer cutter do not want a roto cutter


If nothing else to get them bidding against each other. I looked at a NH (old style) before settling on the Hesston. The NH sales guy was seemingly calling every day with a price reduction. Paid a little more for the Hesston, but I felt at the time it was a better baler. Though the new NH big baler sure looks good. I saw one at the farm show here this last week.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

It's not a big baler, but my new stub guards came in along with a new knife kit for my small baler. Can't wait to crall under and in! Opted for the new knife kit after taking a closer look at my existing one. To many huge chips. I think when I broke a few fingers last year after running into a wood line windrow that was around 50%, did more damage to the knives than I thought.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

after walking the backside of the farm I guess I'm gonna buy a small dozer. Bout 10k worth. Get the breaks fixed and water going the right direction and get rid of it to put towards the hoeschler setup


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I finally nailed down my sprayer. Got it down to $7800 from 8,200. 
I told them I wanted to buy a tractor from another dealer who is unable to take my 70 horse Kubota as a trade. The salesman at the dealership with the sprayer thought maybe they could take my Kubota as a trade, and package the sprayer and bigger tractor together, even though bigger tractor is not at their dealership. 
I'm getting a little tired of showing my Kubota to strangers every 5-7 days.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Why cant the other dealer take it?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I finally nailed down my sprayer. Got it down to $7800 from 8,200.
> I told them I wanted to buy a tractor from another dealer who is unable to take my 70 horse Kubota as a trade. The salesman at the dealership with the sprayer thought maybe they could take my Kubota as a trade, and package the sprayer and bigger tractor together, even though bigger tractor is not at their dealership.
> I'm getting a little tired of showing my Kubota to strangers every 5-7 days.


You mean highlighting the spinner knob on the steering wheel hasn't lured in a serious buyer yet?! 

That's a nice looking tractor, JD.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Why cant the other dealer take it?


They might, but I haven't heard back from them. I can't really blame them, they aren't selling the tractor, just the sprayer. They would have to buy the tractor from the other dealer, then sell it to me. Lots of paperwork...

The dealer that has the tractor I want won't take trades lower than ~80HP. Mine is even smaller than that.

Thanks Hi Tech, I knew I could always count on you for those kind of observations......
It is a nice tractor.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> They might, but I haven't heard back from them. I can't really blame them, they aren't selling the tractor, just the sprayer. They would have to buy the tractor from the other dealer, then sell it to me. Lots of paperwork...
> 
> The dealer that has the tractor I want won't take trades lower than ~80HP. Mine is even smaller than that.
> 
> ...


YOU don't want to count on me I missed the picture of the tractor


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> YOU don't want to count on me I missed the picture of the tractor


You just have to be a little inquisitive endrow! I was curious so I did a little search on a very popular free advertising site frequently associated with Nigerian scams.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd rather you didnt post my craigslist ad. It has my phone number in it. Id rather not post that kind of personal information.

Would you mind taking it down please?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

It shouldnt have been posted but I must say jd thats a very informative ad. I wish most ads had 10% of the effort you put into it.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Finally bit the bullet and entered the big square market. Tired of delivering little bales. Bought a 2005 claas 2100RC. It makes a little smaller bale...27.5" x 31.5" x whatever feet long. Hoping to be able to switch over my amish horse customers from small bales to these.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioHay said:


> Finally bit the bullet and entered the big square market. Tired of delivering little bales. Bought a 2005 claas 2100RC. It makes a little smaller bale...27.5" x 31.5" x whatever feet long. Hoping to be able to switch over my amish horse customers from small bales to these.


That's kind of my goal, too. Get my local customers to "see the light" and change their minds on buying bigger bales.
Change can be difficult. Lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

OhioHay said:


> Finally bit the bullet and entered the big square market. Tired of delivering little bales. Bought a 2005 claas 2100RC. It makes a little smaller bale...27.5" x 31.5" x whatever feet long. Hoping to be able to switch over my amish horse customers from small bales to these.


Can the Amish move that large of a bale? I thought I've read here on haytalk before that they don't like the larger bales as they can't handle them very well.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'd rather you didnt post my craigslist ad. It has my phone number in it. Id rather not post that kind of personal information.
> 
> Would you mind taking it down please?


But JD you posted it on craigslist? What's the difference there and here? You want to sell it don't you?  By the way a quick question. I sat in a Kubota tractor about that size at the farm show here. Is it my imagination or are Kubota seats on the small size? And I'm not a big guy either.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Can the Amish move that large of a bale? I thought I've read here on haytalk before that they don't like the larger bales as they can't handle them very well.


That all depends on what flavor your local Amish are. Example: local Amish that build pallets have a rubber-tired forklift with three tires and one all steel wheel. Somehow this is ok with their local bishop. Four tires wouldn't be. Whatever floats their boat.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> That all depends on what flavor your local Amish are. Example: local Amish that build pallets have a rubber-tired forklift with three tires and one all steel wheel. Somehow this is ok with their local bishop. Four tires wouldn't be. Whatever floats their boat.


Yeah, my local Amish have the newest skid loaders on the market. I think tires have air and not foam now. Most of their tractors have air filled rubber cause they will go 20 mph down the road but horse only does 10. All field work is still horsepower though.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They are a confusing bunch. Some drive trucks and tractors here and others its all horsepower. I know an amish family. The husband had a heart attack so the wife ran up the road for help. A car was going by and they called for help. The ambulance came and picked him up. It of course had rubber wheels. They took him to the hospital and hooked him to all the fancy machines. After he recovered he had his wife shunned for letting the rubber wheeled ambulance come in the yard but those fancy machines that saved him were alright and the ambulance that took him there was alright. She was shunned for 3 years. That sure made sense.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here it's the younger generation that has all the fancy stuff. Jr. will be working ground with a tractor (may or may not have steel wheels) while dad and grandpa are still farting around with horses in the same field.

I've heard of others air filled tires are okay on a tractor if they lock out the higher gears. Can't be jumping in the tractor and driving to town at 20 like was pointed out, have to block the road with a horse and buggy at 10 mph instead.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its weird the young ones dont get shunned. Or did they go 'english'?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Its weird the young ones dont get shunned. Or did they go 'english'?


May not have officially "joined" the church yet.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dont they have to do that by 18? Cant imagine 17 yr olds running around with fancy equipment.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Going to go and look at a new holland T4-95 today with my wife. She wants to look at this new tractor Iam interested in.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Going to go and look at a new holland T4-95 today with my wife. She wants to look at this new tractor Iam interested in.


What hp is that?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My favorite Amish contradiction are the Amish welding shops. I thought electricity was bad?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dill said:


> My favorite Amish contradiction are the Amish welding shops. I thought electricity was bad?


They can use it if they generate it themselves. Keeps them from becoming too much a part of the outside world if they generate their own.

I've seen some pretty clever setups, one four or six cylinder diesel running a generator, air compressor, well pump, A/C compressor for deep freeze, etc.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I laugh the most at the square balers with motors being pulled by horse. You got wheels and motor on the baler why not just put wheels and motor infront of the baler lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I laugh the most at the square balers with motors being pulled by horse. You got wheels and motor on the baler why not just put wheels and motor infront of the baler lol.


Because we are talking basically about religion, it doesn't have to make sense, and no matter how backwards you might think it is, if their religion says the way to heaven is 2+2=5 then thats the way it is.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> What hp is that?


The book says 98 engine 82 pto. This dealer has the 95 fully loaded. Heavy front axle hydrulic shuttle shift. The extra ram on the 3 point hitch. Buddy seat and full ride air seat with a 15 degree swivel. Another dealer has an T4-85. Bare basic no air ride seat. No buddy seat. No extra ram on 3 point hitch. standard front axle and the shuttle shift you have to clutch to work. Guess which tractor is cheaper?

If you guessed the 85 your wrong. The other dealer wants $8000 more for the 85. It really pays to shop around.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

OhioHay said:


> Finally bit the bullet and entered the big square market. Tired of delivering little bales. Bought a 2005 claas 2100RC. It makes a little smaller bale...27.5" x 31.5" x whatever feet long. Hoping to be able to switch over my amish horse customers from small bales to these.


In our area the Amish have made switch to 3x3 bales they have a way to handle them in some cases some pay to have a neighbor put the big bales up in there barn after that they cut strings and feed them flake by flake. Good small squares still bring a heck of a premium but that market is shrinking .


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Just purchased a 2006 JD 7420, IVT with a 741 SL loader. Upgraded 30 yrs in technology. Excited to go home and use it loading bales and for the snow to disappear to start cutting some grass!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> In our area the Amish have made switch to 3x3 bales they have a way to handle them in some cases some pay to have a neighbor put the big bales up in there barn after that they cut strings and feed them flake by flake. Good small squares still bring a heck of a premium but that market is shrinking .


I've topped the sales this year a few times with round bales. Today I didn't top the sale, but still sold higher than the small squares. Market for idiot bricks is quickly disappearing here as it seems just about every body has a overgrown lawn mower with a loader or a baby skid steer to handle large bales.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> But JD you posted it on craigslist? What's the difference there and here? You want to sell it don't you?  By the way a quick question. I sat in a Kubota tractor about that size at the farm show here. Is it my imagination or are Kubota seats on the small size? And I'm not a big guy either.


Yeah , maybe, but I took it as a sort of way to make pretty much local advertising of my number a national exposure. Sort of weirded me out knowing someones surfing the web trying to find out more about me, where I live, etc. I'd rather my phone number not be posted. I bet most HT members don't put theirs in their profile, either.  I got a PM from a fellow HT member who thought it was pretty lame to post my phone number, too.

On the Kubota seat: Kubota doesn't make seats. They're made by a seat producer, like Grammar. I would think a Grammar seat is a Grammar seat, no matter who's tractor it goes in. I'm sure they make different quality grades of seats. I'm not a huge guy at 5-11, 220, so it doesn't bother me too much. I'm more disappointed in faded paint. The cabs on older Kubotas are a little small. My 126 is a little roomier, but has lower visibility than my M7040. I hear newer Gs are roomier, but still nothing like Green or NH.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.agdealer.com/list/view_image.cfm?ID=615298&SearchID=76295770&startrow=1&Act=EQUIPVIEW&listpage=index.cfm
So I was going to buy a new 488 haybine for 16k then my eyes spied this one. Very reasonable price. I think I can get a few years out of it judging by pictures. Cutter bar is straight and rolls look mint. I will have to go look when some snow takes off.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> I have got to buy something to help me get up square hay, I have narrowed it down to either a self propn theelled bale wagon or a bale bandit. I also have to buy a new sprayer.





FarmerCline said:


> I have got to buy something to help me get up square hay, I have narrowed it down to either a self propelled bale wagon or a bale bandit. I also have to buy a new sprayer.


I have used a bale wagon, but now use the Alison Bale Converter. I have been using an unrolling machine for several years. I round bale everything in the field then unroll it into to square bales under the shelter as needed. I can produce 250,000 bales in a year. This machine saves me storage, time and labor. If you think this might be something that would help you, you can send me a PM(personal message). If I can help you, let me know.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Didn't realize that....I see a few pull type bale wagons but never a self propelled. Pull type is no good for me because of the road travel between my fields and the barn. Self propelled seemed like it would work great for me....as soon as I quit baling jump on it and drive around to pick the hay up, then run up the road and dump in the barn and back to the field. Going to have too rethink this....I had pretty well decided that a 1069 bale wagon would be the way I would go.
> 
> What makes them not work well on the hills?
> 
> The big downsides of the bale bandit for me is I'm going to have to buy a tractor with enough hydraulic flow, and I don't have a loader tractor either to get the bundles off the field, and the model 200 is the one I would have to get as the model 100 requires a bit longer of a bale than what my market will accept....the problem is I have not seen a model 200 for sale used.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah , maybe, but I took it as a sort of way to make pretty much local advertising of my number a national exposure. Sort of weirded me out knowing someones surfing the web trying to find out more about me, where I live, etc. I'd rather my phone number not be posted. I bet most HT members don't put theirs in their profile, either.  I got a PM from a fellow HT member who thought it was pretty lame to post my phone number, too.
> 
> On the Kubota seat: Kubota doesn't make seats. They're made by a seat producer, like Grammar. I would think a Grammar seat is a Grammar seat, no matter who's tractor it goes in. I'm sure they make different quality grades of seats. I'm not a huge guy at 5-11, 220, so it doesn't bother me too much. I'm more disappointed in faded paint. The cabs on older Kubotas are a little small. My 126 is a little roomier, but has lower visibility than my M7040. I hear newer Gs are roomier, but still nothing like Green or NH.


I believe the JD 5065M here has a Grammar seat, it has at least twice the padding the M7040 seat has. My son got in the M135GX Kubota today and he looked tiny in that cab.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I believe the JD 5065M here has a Grammar seat, it has at least twice the padding the M7040 seat has. My son got in the M135GX Kubota today and he looked tiny in that cab.


I probably noticed the seat difference more then I normally would have because I had gotten in about 6 tractors before the Kubota. I don't even remember what the model of Kubota was either. Just that it was a brand new one and it was larger then I thought Kubota made. My son also didn't like the trainer seat. The cab seemed big enough. But really how big of a cab does a person really need? It's not like you are going to be laying down on the floor to take a nap. Though now that I think of it if I had a GPS controlled driver in my swather I could do just that. Hmm........


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would say the GX's have one of the biggest cabs I've ever been in.Visibility is great.But yes I am disappointed in the seat.Definatly designed for a shorter person.The seat should be able to move back farther and the arm rests longer.

I think the Grand cab is 11" wider and 7" taller then the older model.

What I realy like is fuel usage.I averaged 2.5 gal hr all spring on corn 12 x 30 planter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I also think grammar makes different quality seats. More padding is probably found in the better seats, but most tractors cost more than Kubota, so they probably buy the cheaper seats.
I never claimed Kubota to be superior to any brand. In fact, I think they make about the most spartan, basic tractor that gets the job done without going to some obscure brand. I'm jealous of you guys in those luxorious green tractors!
IVT, air conditioned cup holders? What's not to like. Just can't afford to spend 20% more.

Should be trading in one on a blue or red tractor soon.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh no he said cup holders lol  brings back memories of another thread.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Oh no he said cup holders lol  brings back memories of another thread.


No it was "air conditioned" that excludes it from the debate.....only Deere has that


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> What I realy like is fuel usage.I averaged 2.5 gal hr all spring on corn 12 x 30 planter.


That is pretty strong Cy.....have you ran a round baler behind it yet and checked the fuel usage?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Or a discbine. That sucks down the fuel.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The max it would burn on the readout was 5.4 gph.That was going down the road wide open pulling the planter.

IIRC underload planting at PTO speed was about 3.5-4.0.

Idleing it sipped fuel,filling planter,etc.About .5 gal hr.

I didn't have it on baler yet.It is my backup tractor now if another would go down dureing haying season.I'm using my older stuff on hay eq now,lol.

I'd want some sort of rock protection for the windows when I do run it in discbine.BIG glass doors and curved windows prly spendy.


----------

